# Leon Millot color?



## TomMonger (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi...

I started some Leon Millot wine back in early Sep. It fermented VERY slowly, but eventually went from 1.090 to .995. Today, I sampled it and found it to be a weird color... almost like a brownish. And it tastes "off" ... not a bad or foul or vinegar taste... just kinda of weak. 

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of wine? Is this normal? What should I expect with Leon Millot? 

Thanks,
-Tom in Scranton, PA USA


----------



## grapeman (Dec 16, 2011)

Hopefully you have kept it topped up fully, racked it and sulfited and then topped up again. If you did, it will come around. Were these from grapes or juice? If your own, you may have let them overripen as they will get very low in acid and in that case need the acid bumped back up. Have you tested for that?


----------



## TomMonger (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, Grapeman.

I got the juice from Fulkerson's at the Finger Lakes. I kept topped off. No sulfites except for when I got the juice home (KMeta).


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2011)

It sounds like it should be alright, but I would test the pH and check the sulfite level for free S02.


----------



## TomMonger (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll check the PH.. but how do you check for SO2?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2011)

I use the Vinmetrica tester, but you can use an Accuvin test ampule or other simple test.


----------



## TomMonger (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Grapeman.

Oh... last night, I decided to rack this wine. The lees on the bottom was hard and "crispy" ... gritty. What could this mean? Undissolved sugar? When I first got the juice, I had to add some sugar to get to 1.085 SG. I am sure it was completely dissolved. 

Thanks,
-Tom


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2011)

That would be tartaric acid crystals- or wine diamonds. That is why I keep asking what the pH and TA was. The colder weather makes it precipitate out and is one reason why the wine tastes lackluster for you.


----------



## TomMonger (Dec 19, 2011)

OK, when I started this wine, I had a hard time getting it to ferment. I even went as far as wrapping a heat belt around it for a week and a half. Took many weeks to finally hit .998.

I just tried to test the acidity using a titration kit. I drew up 15 cc of the wine, added 3 drops of phenolpthalen, then started adding the sodium hydroxide 1 cc at a time. The ONLY color change happend with the 10th cc, and it turned black. There was no other color change. Does this mean I've got a very high acid level?

OK... back to tartaric... can I fix this?

Thanks so much for your help!
-Tom


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2011)

The acid levels probably were high to begin. I'm not sure you got an accurate reading with the test kit because of the color (darkness of red). The acid dropped on the bottom is a good thing and since you racked the wine off them, it is even better. I think you will be fine. Give it 6-12 months before you decide on it not being any good. If you make one like this again, be sure to take readings all along, especially acid.

One of the biggest mistakes I seen made with Leon Millot is picking the grapes before they are truly ripe. Let them ripen to about 26 brix and the TA drops and the pH get in the 3.5 range and the flavors improve dramatically.


----------



## carmine (Dec 19, 2011)

TomMonger said:


> Hi...
> 
> I started some Leon Millot wine back in early Sep. It fermented VERY slowly, but eventually went from 1.090 to .995. Today, I sampled it and found it to be a weird color... almost like a brownish. And it tastes "off" ... not a bad or foul or vinegar taste... just kinda of weak.
> 
> ...



I made a batch of Leon millot in 2010 hada brownish color to it check the ph its probably above 3.5 i heard leon millot turns brownish with ph over 3.5 does it taste flat. If it does add tartaric acid to it.depending on volume of wine I would take a liter of wine add .5 grams to it mix well and taste it and do a ph test tosee if it moves .If it still taste flat add .5 grams more and keep taking aph test. once you get the required taste and ph multiply the grams that you used per liters of wine you have. But only add 1/2 the required amount of tartaric .then take a ph test if still not enough add more. you just don't want over shoot . and also keep tasting if it taste fine then stop adding. Hope this helps its alot easier than it sounds.

Carmine


----------



## TomMonger (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, Grapeman and Carmine. I am going to invest in some more testing tools.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Dec 28, 2011)

I also got some Leon Millot from Fulkersons. My color is fine so you may have got the bottom of the vat. Who knows. The acid numbers from the press were extremely high, if I remember correctly the TA .12. My Leon is cold stabilizing right now and I will probably do a MLF after that.


----------



## TomMonger (Dec 28, 2011)

I tested the Ph and it's at 3.4, which I assume is fine.

I haven't gotten an acid test kit yet (other than the titration kit I already have which is difficult to read with dark red wines). 

Joe, mine was a nice color when I got it, but turned brownish after fermentation ... and it's weak in flavor.

-Tom in PA


----------

